# songs with colours in the title



## Caroline (May 19, 2010)

Instead of food (although foods have colour too), this is songs with colours in them. My starters are:

Red red wine
yellow rose of texas
tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree
blue suede shoes
red roses for a blue lady
singing the blues
green green grass of home
I can sing a rainbow (a rainbow has lots of colours in it) 
ninety nine red balloons
Green door
Blue Hawaii

OK, I know some of them are scraping the bottom of the barrell and are a bit ancient...


----------



## am64 (May 19, 2010)

kinda blue...miles davis 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBpLKm8vw4M


----------



## Laura22 (May 19, 2010)

Blue Morning, Blue Day- Foreigner
Out Of The Blue- Foreigner
Ole Black N Blue Eyes- Fratellis
Blues Jam- Guns N' Roses
Shotgun Blues- Guns N' Roses
More Blues- Pink Floyd
Jugband Blues- Pink Floyd
My Melancholy Blues- Queen
Burberry Blue Eyes- Razorlight
Blues For Meister- Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Subterranean Homesick Blues- Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Stray Cat Blues- Rolling Stones

(Anyone notice a blue theme?!)

Apples And Oranges- Pink Floyd (OK so I'm sure this is the fruit orange but it's still a colour!)

Paint It Black- Rolling Stones
Black Pearl- Bryan Adams
Black Winter Night- Dragonforce
Supermassive Black Hole- Muse
Blackeyed Blond- Red Hot Chilli Peppers
The March Of The Black Queen- Queen

I'll stop now.. lol


----------



## Caroline (May 19, 2010)

Blue Moon
Woman in red


----------



## Laura22 (May 19, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Blue Moon
> Woman in red



Thought it was Lady In Red? By Phil Collins?

Maybe I'm wrong lol


----------



## Caroline (May 19, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Thought it was Lady In Red? By Phil Collins?
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong lol



Think you're right, knew she was female anyway!


----------



## Caroline (May 19, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Blue Morning, Blue Day- Foreigner
> Out Of The Blue- Foreigner
> Ole Black N Blue Eyes- Fratellis
> Blues Jam- Guns N' Roses
> ...



We seem to have loads of reds and blues...

Orange is a colour and fruit so can go in the songs with food in their title threat too...


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2010)

Black Velvet Band, The Dubliners and others
Mood Indigo, Tommy Dorsey (I think)
Blue Tango, Leroy Anderson
Fools Gold, Stone Roses
Maxwell's Silver Hammer, The Beatles
Back In Black, AC/DC
Black Magic Woman, Fleetwood Mac/Santana
All Cats Are Grey, The Cure
A Whiter Shade Of Pale, Procol Harum
Ice Cream Man, Van Halen with David Lee Roth/ Tom Waits
One for Northe: Coral Room, Kate Bush


----------



## rachelha (May 19, 2010)

Is it cheating to say anything by Green Day or Yellow?


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Is it cheating to say anything by Green Day or Yellow?



Yup, they're bands not songs. That's a whole new thread.


----------



## Caroline (May 19, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Is it cheating to say anything by Green Day or Yellow?



want to start a thread with bands that have colours for names? I can think of a couple!


----------



## LisaLQ (May 19, 2010)

Lady in red was Chris de Burgh, not Phil Collins.

Paint it Black - Stones
Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden
Back in Black - AD/DC
Blackout in the Red Room - Love/Hate
Red Flag - Billy Talent
White - The Cult
Automatic Blues - The Cult
Purple Rain - Prince
Cream - Prince (LOL)
Bring Back That Leroy Brown - Queen
Apache Rose Peacock - Chilis (rose and peacock are colours...sort of)
Brown Sugar - Stones
Black No1 - Type O Negative
TV Tan - Wildhearts (tan is a colour...again, sort of)

That's the ones on my iTunes anyhoo.


----------



## margie (May 19, 2010)

Little red wagon painted blue (or was it called skip to my Lou)

Don't it make my brown eyes blue

Follow the yellow brick road

Lavender's blue (dilly dilly)

Little white duck

When the red red robin comes bob bob bobbin' along

Black and white ( The ink is black, the page is white together we learn to read and write...)

Tie a yellow ribbon

Purple rain

Yellow Submarine

Maxwell's silver hammer

Oranges and lemons


----------



## rachelha (May 19, 2010)

whiter shade of pale


----------



## Caroline (May 19, 2010)

rachelha said:


> whiter shade of pale



I had forgotten that one, which also reminds me of Knights (nights?) in White satin


----------



## MargB (May 19, 2010)

Ebony and Ivory
Yellow River
Men in Black


----------



## Laura22 (May 19, 2010)

White Flag- Dido


----------



## MargB (May 19, 2010)

Little red rooster


----------



## MargB (May 19, 2010)

Blue Moon
Blue Velvet


----------



## hotchop (May 19, 2010)

yellow submarine


----------



## HelenP (May 19, 2010)

Off the tope of my head, but will go back and read the thread adn delete the doubles!

Black Velvet - Alanna Miles
Yellow - Coldplay
Gold - Spandau Ballet
Mellow Yellow - Donovan

Silver Bells - dunno who did it, it's an old Christmas Song
White Christmas - Bing Crosby
Purple Rain - Prince
Two Beds and a _Coffee_ Machine (bit tenuous, lol) - Savage Garden
Back to Black - Amy Winehouse
Black or White - Michael Jackson
Blue - Eiffel 65
Pretty Green Eyes - Ultrabeat
Lily The Pink - Scaffold


xx


----------



## MargB (May 19, 2010)

Green green grass of home
40 shades of green

Blue suede shoes

I am losing the plot now.  Can't remember what has already been done and don't want to go back and look.  LOL


----------



## cazscot (May 19, 2010)

Fade to gray - Visage

Cant think of anymore...  Think most have already been said...


----------



## Vicsetter (May 19, 2010)

Does Green Onions count, it's not a song and it is a food, lol


----------



## RachelT (May 19, 2010)

Behind Blue eyes- The Who
She's s rainbow- The Rolling Stones
Ruby, don't take your love to town-
Ruby (lalalalalala)- The Kaiser Chiefs
Pink- Aerosmith
Gold- Spandau Ballet
Golden Brown- The Stanglers
Violet Hill- Coldplay
Red Red Wine- UB40
Pink Cadillac
Welcome to the Black Parade- My Chemical Romance
Brown eyed Girl- Van Morrison
White Rabbit- Jefferson Airplane


----------



## RachelT (May 19, 2010)

Purple Haze- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Caroline (May 20, 2010)

Vicsetter said:


> Does Green Onions count, it's not a song and it is a food, lol



Green for the colour onions for the food, it could go in both!


----------



## Akasha (May 20, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned

Black hole sun - sound garden
Black holes and revelations - Muse (May be the album, not too sure)


----------

